# Mass Highway



## chcav1218

I just saw a sign on 128/95 saying that Mass Highway is looking for big a**plow trucks, 26K GVW and over. the number is 617 973 7740


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Waiting and Waiting*

I plowed for mass highway for 20years and had to wait every year for the money. They give you the hours, but you have to wait sometimes until July for your money. Also the salt does a number on your truck. The way the state is in now, people are having second thoughts on plowing for the state,because they know they will be waiting and waiting for there money.


----------



## chcav1218

yeh thats what I've been hearing. I though some people would be interested, but I'm sticking with my friveways and parking lot.


----------



## scitown

Dmoney Patrick our wonderful Gov. was trying to push thru something that would pay faster...I forget what it was or how it was going to work...Something about telling everyone to stop playing dumb with the winter budget and auto pass the extra spending when they need it instead of making the plow guys wait (kinda would have been cool)...That Im sure is floating in the charles right now becuase of all the crazy budget cuts sitting on the mayors desk tonight.


----------



## 77gmcserria

What do they do when its time to go out and plow/sand? Do they call you?


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

They call you up and say come on in. 
Snowandiceman


----------



## 77gmcserria

Okay, also do you park your equipment at the depot or at the location of your business and drive to the depot when your called?


----------



## chcav1218

i think u have the option of doing either because I've driven by the depot and seen people's equipment parked there. I doubt you can get that for free though.


----------



## 77gmcserria

What seems the be the average pay for a CDL Plow/Sander operator in Mass?


----------



## Gicon

Says here in the Mass Highway manual: Base rate for a 26k vehicle is $86 per hour.......


----------



## 77gmcserria

I was actually wondering how much the average pay is if you own the truck and hire a driver?


----------



## Gicon

77gmcserria;613046 said:


> I was actually wondering how much the average pay is if you own the truck and hire a driver?


Pay has nothing to do with who the driver is. Pay goes by GVW, Plow Size, Sander/Tank size etc.....Driver makes no difference, as long as he shows up.


----------



## 77gmcserria

Yes I know that but, I was wondering if I was to pay some one to drive what do most people pay drivers. I know how the state pays, I have looked at the packet they have on the web.


----------



## Gicon

What kind of unit are you putting him in? It probably takes $20 an hour to get someone to show up all the time and all.....


----------



## 77gmcserria

A CDL trucks with sanders and plows one has a wing plow.


----------

